# Bird dog training club



## easbell (Apr 17, 2009)

The other post about the bird dog training lease got me to thinking... 

We already have the property we own setup for bird dog training. Course with fields or mature pines, ponds, Johnny houses already in place. We are currently planting the sorghum millet and corn. 

So instead of leasing a piece of property that someone has to put a lot of work into, could we come up with a bird dog training club. 

What types of rules would need to be in place to assure everyone the access they want but not be cost prohibitive? What types of amenities would be needed. Would you be willing to put some work into it or would you rather pay to have everything done for you? 

I am thinking that having a flight pen would be a good idea. The birds would already be here and that makes it easy on everyone. I'm not looking at this as a moneymaker, just to cover the cost involved. 

FYI- My property is located in Middle Georgia. It is East of Macon about 30 miles and South of Milledgeville about 10 miles.

Let me know what you think. I am open to any and all ideas.


----------



## Jim P (Apr 17, 2009)

WOW, what a offer, I wish I lived closer, I would thin that you would have to limit the membership, and have required work day's, some people would join and let the other members do the work and they get the benefits (just not right in my opinion) The flight pin is a excellent idea, the more I think of it, it would be a good drive for me, but I would join. Being on a limited income, I would still be able to go during the week and on weekends. Keep me posted on the progress, it sure sounds like a great thing ou are planning on doing.


----------



## shotgun (Apr 17, 2009)

Thats a great idea Eric. You have the perfect set up.
Work days are manditory and if its cost prohidited
I would be interested.


----------



## JFS (Apr 17, 2009)

That's a great idea, I only wish you were closer.  Too bad no one north of ATL has anything like this.


----------



## easbell (Apr 17, 2009)

What about the person that doesn't/can't make the work days? Should they have to pay more? If so how much?

I was thinking about a base cost plus splitting the cost of these seed, fertilizer, fuel. There would also be the cost of building the flight pen. Either as an upfront split between the members or as an add-on to the per bird cost. Thoughts?


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Apr 17, 2009)

It could be rather interesting.  I head up your way pretty often going to ZZFarms (I met you there a couple of weekends ago).  I haven't seen your property but I have heard zz talk about it.  I imagine it would work and you would have alot of intrest in it.  It actually isn't that far from Atlanta and once this is on the board for a little bit, you will have more folks wanting to join than you can handle. The cost of the flight pen would probably be best handled as an add-on cost for the birds.  you might have to get a licsences to do that, because there needs to be a receipt on one's person even, on private property, to train dogs.  One other thought, before you do that, I am sure you would want to look into the ramifications it could have on your preserve permits.  As you know yall are still held to seasons, longer, but still have them.  Basically dog training with anything other than a young puppy is hunting planted birds with a little bit of work thrown in.  If the legal ramifications do not mess with your other business, it would be a great idea. I have seen operations similar to what you are talking about advertised up north.


----------



## preston (Apr 17, 2009)

*club*

i think with a few basic rules it could be a great thing, with release training you are not hurting the resource so i believe you could have several members to keep dues affordable. build a large flight pen and get birds delivered and have a honor system for number of birds used. dog trainers are good folks and i could be good fun and helpful training advice from other members. keep us posted if you try it. also how many acres are you talking about?


----------



## easbell (Apr 17, 2009)

Currently we have about 750 acres divided between 7 "courses" of varing design. Some mainly fields with a litlle bit of pines, some half and half, one is mainly 30 year old plantation cut pines.

I've been thinking about it while on the tractor this afternoon and here is what I have come up with some far:

This is based on 20 members. With 7 courses we could handle up to 70% of the membership each weekend. That seems about right but you would have to do it for a year to really know.

$750 per family membership - There will be 4 weekends during the spring/summer set aside as workdays. If you come and work 2 days , either the same weekend or differant ones, then you get $150 refunded back. Net cost $600. 

The membership includes you and your family under 20 years old. I need some input on how to handle guest. You should be able to have guest but I don't want two people sharing one membership.

Birds are purchased from the pen at a cost plus basis. I would have someone box your birds for you and you would pay for them once you got there. It is up to you to put them out. That way you know you get what you paid for. The plus part covers the cost of building the pen, feed, labor, upkeep, birds that die/escape.

Reservations would have to be made in advance to be sure that someone didn't show up and not have a place to hunt. I'm thinking email would work the best cause it has a time/date stamp and would be in "writing".

That is about as far as I have gotten. Let me hear the feedback. Good, bad or otherwise.


----------



## Jim P (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm like you I do alot of thinking when I'm by myself, you have alot of good ideas, but with the economy the way it is it might be hard for some people to have a extra $750.00, but everything sounds good to me, I'd be able to help encluding the 2 word days


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Apr 18, 2009)

So, if want my my lil lady to be part of my family membership am I gonna have to trade her in on a younger model under 20?  I don't mind doing that, but then, when I broached the subject to her, she didn't care for it too much.

All kidding aside, I understand the economy is tight and all, but when you consider the investment you have in a dog or dogs, and the need to work them 750 really isn't much.  Look at it as a monthly cost and you will see you are probably spending as much, if not more, on dog food.  Face it, keeping bird dogs is not, nor has it ever been, a cheap pass time.  The main complaint I hear from bird dog enthusiest is that they have no place to work their dogs.  Here is a place, and quiet frankly to have it for a year at 750 is not bad, heck, to take them to a preserve and work them you are going to pay that much just for 3 or so days.  I am still curious though how that is going to affect your preserve status and how you work around being bound by a preserve season in this particular case.  Correct me if I am wrong, but are you talking about doing this on the land you use as a hunting preserve?


----------



## easbell (Apr 18, 2009)

I don't think it will be an issue but I will know more on Monday when I talk with DNR. The way I see it I am no more bound by the preserve season than an individual is by the regular hunting season. If anything I think it will give the members an extended hunting season and still have the off season to train as normal. I will let you know what DNR has to say.


----------



## preston (Apr 18, 2009)

*keep me posted*

what is your aprox. location? i like the sound of your vision so far. i think the guest deal should be probably limited to guest without dogs. also if you could allow primitive camping in one area that would help with folks that may have to travel several hours to get there. i bet you can fill 20 slots with the upland forum members. the family package would help me if it would include my father who hunts with me a good bit, my kids are to young to use it.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Apr 18, 2009)

Eric, how would it work when it is the preserve season and you have folks booking hunts?  I know you have some pretty good business during the season.  I like the idea, it has a good bit of merit.


----------



## easbell (Apr 19, 2009)

Those hunts are booked a good bit in advance so we would have to schedule around them and the same would hold true for me. I would have to schedule around anything that the members already have booked. Burntpine has a similar set up so I know it can be done. 

Preston, We are located 10 miles South of Milledgeville and 30 miles East of Macon. So should your father be able to come with you and hunt all year without paying anything?  As far as the camping goes I know I don't want to do that.  There is a really nice campground up on US 441 about 10 miles North or there maybe rooms available at The Lodge.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Apr 23, 2009)

Any new thoughts on how you are going to run the club Eric?


----------



## easbell (Apr 28, 2009)

Talked with DNR and he didn't have a problem with it. I just need to keep the invoice from the quail producer. I am talking with ZZ Farms about doing it together for additional options for everybody. We are still working out the details.  I have a long road trip this weekend. I should have it worked out by next week.

Just got back from Kansas. I heard their quail season doesn't open until Nov 14th this year.  I need to check the website.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 4, 2009)

I talked with zz saturday before last and we discussed this, I hope yall do it together, I will be in like flynn if yall do.


----------



## easbell (May 4, 2009)

I talked with ZZ tonight and it is a go. The basics are $750 for the year includes access to the training grounds for the member and their family (member, sp, children under 20). The first 2 non-family guest are free. After that the guest pay $50 per visit. Members will call or email in advance to reserve a course for the day. Birds are available from either zz or myself. We decided on $6 a bird. This covers the cost of the birds, cost of birds that die for whatever reason, cost of feeding, upkeep, additional labor to catch the birds, bird boxes, building the pens, cleaning the pens. Basically all the PIA stuff.

We will be putting everything down in writing. If anyone is interested please let us know and I will email you a copy of the rules once they are finished.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 5, 2009)

Well, put me on the list.  Let me know when I need to give yall a check. I am familiar with ZZ farms, and I have heard really good stuff about your place, heck for close to 1000 acres of land already under management for quail it is a bird hunter's dream come true. Eric, is there a way you could post some pics of your place?  I am sure that would really get folks interested. Also, while I stated close to 1000 acres, could yall give the actual acerage? I know yall have open pines, small fields, weed fields and various combinations of the above. Some pics would be great or a google earth link to your place and Aline's place would be great too.


----------



## easbell (May 5, 2009)

*Pictures*

Here are a couple from a hunt this past year. Both are on the same course. I will get some of the others.


----------



## easbell (May 5, 2009)

*Couple of more pictures*

Found a couple of more


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 5, 2009)

Nice pics, and sure do like that grey dog.


----------



## shane111 (May 5, 2009)

Good idea! Who would plant birds, members or staff? How would you manage to keep good cover over the season? What if members shot over the amount of bird put out? What about members preordering birds for the season? Just some questions which comes to mind. Sounds like a good afordable idea for the average bird hunter.


----------



## easbell (May 6, 2009)

Members plant their own birds. That way they know they are getting what they pay for. If you shoot more than you pay for you have had a really good day. I had rather you shoot them than the hawks eat them. 
We have an large open contract with a couple of growers. I normally have to let them know around Jan 1st what I will need for the end of the season. My guess is that birds will be tight this year because many of them got burned last year when the economy tanked.

Some courses stand up to the traffic better than others. If everyone takes it into consideration then it won't be an issue. However it always happens to some extent.

There will be other issues that will come up over the season and we will work through those as they happen.


----------



## John F Hughes (May 6, 2009)

For the Guys that want to join but don"t have DOGS and don"t want to PLANT birds , I can do it for you and GUIDE. All BIRDS WILL BE PURCHASE FOR BLACKCREEK PLANTATION( MR. ASBELL) ONLY. I use ECS & Boykins to flush with so i can hunt up to 4-hunter@ a time.

              FEES= Plant birds $30
                          half day $100
                          full day $150

                         THANKS  J-HUGH


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 6, 2009)

Have you figured out all the particulars like work days and such Eric?  Let me know when you need the check.  I will be up yalls way this weekend, got to go to ZZ Farms so I'll talk to Aline about what all yall have planned.


----------



## easbell (May 7, 2009)

We will have it done by this wekend. Just leave a check with Aline. Make sure to come by. Its only 10 min down the road.


----------



## John F Hughes (May 9, 2009)

come on QUAIL hunters this is a good DEAL .$750 and you can shoot all the quail you want. (MAN)


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 9, 2009)

Like I said earlier, I am in like Flynn (all you older folks might remember that quote).  I will be up there this morning, oh yeah, they have pheasants and chukar at times for diversity (for all you politically correct types).  Unless things have changed, my understanding is ZZ Farms is thrown into the mix too, and that place is a great dog training facility. I am with you Mr. Hughes, the price of one year is about what it would cost you to hunt a preserve for a couple of days, you can't beat this deal with a 10 ft pole. For you travelers, there is a lodge that I think is rentable on days perserve shooters aint there (Eric, I hope I ain't speaking out of turn on that).  I have been looking high and low for a deal like this for a LONG time and this is the one.  Gives you a heck of a place to work your dog all year so when hunting season is here, your dog is ready.


----------



## easbell (May 9, 2009)

Jay, You are right about the lodge. It is all based availability. It gives the person that has to drive a place to lay over and get a couple of days of training/hunting in. Its nice enough. Its got a tv for watching football games and a porch with rocking chairs for telling lies and drinking beverages. 

If anyone is interested just shoot me a PM. Thanks.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 9, 2009)

Got to visit up there today, folks, I am here to tell you, it is well worth the cost.  I have already joined and am looking forward to spending some time up there soon. I got to look at the lodge, it is as nice as you could want.  Thanks Aline, Eric and Nik, I enjoyed today see yall again soon.

Oh yeah, there is open fields, thin pines, and various mixes of the two.  Tons of food plots scattered all around too.  Every kind of mix a person could want to work their dog in.  Also bumped a quail in the truck....the rest were looking at 6 turkeys and I was looking at the quail fly away. I reckon that says something bout me.


----------



## rapid fire (May 10, 2009)

So, is the final going to be $600 if you attend the work days or is it $750 regardless?  Is there still going to be work days?  Can you bring your own quail in or do they have to be purchased on site?  Thanks, Mark


----------



## easbell (May 10, 2009)

The cost will be $750 however if you want to come and put in 2 work days (8 hours each) then you will be refunded $150. This of course bring the final price to $600. Another option would be to come down and put in your work days and then pay the $600. The issue we wanted to avoid is the person paying the $600 with the promise of coming down and working 2 days. 

ZZ didn't feel that they had that much work to be done. I know I have that much work to be done so just get with me on some dates.

As far as birds go.. We looked at the cost of running the club and the bird fees were a way to keep the membership cost down and make it so that the members that used the club more bore a little more of the cost. There was also the concern about sick birds getting into the johnny houses. So no outside birds will be allowed.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 10, 2009)

One other problem with bringing birds down is that you need a receipt, especially if you are on someone else's land or a bird training area outside of the season (actually even on your own property).  That is the main thing that lets you do this, the year round training is a recent inovation in Ga. and that is something that has to be paid attention to. If you are caught training bird dogs on quail outside the season without a receipt you will be charged with hunting out of season. If you aren't carrying a gun, then it is no big deal, but if you have a shotgun, you best have a receipt on your person.

With all that being said, I challenge you to find a set-up even close to what is being offered for less than 2000 usd, believe me, I have been looking for years. To take your own dog to somewhere like this would cost you 250 minimum a day and any birds over the 12 would cost you the same, if not more, than what the birds cost you on these properties, and then you only can go during the preserve season.  I have seen "gun and dog" clubs in various places that typically run 7500 or more a year, plus you have to buy your birds there and once again, you can only hunt during the preserve season and when a course hasn't already been reserved.(same as here, except this is year round)  Yall truely don't know what kind of deal this is until you have looked for something like this.


----------



## zzweims (May 10, 2009)

Well folks, it's official.  Black Creek and ZZ Farms have combined to offer a bird dog/quail hunting club in central Georgia

I've not been posting to this thread because I've been busy behind the scenes.  Eric and I have done a lot of work to get this club going and we are both really excited to be able to offer nearly 1000 acres of prime quail hunting habitat.  Thanks to RBC for becoming the first member.  We've got a group of folks coming out today to take a look, and more later in the week.  So it looks like we are off to a good start!


----------



## zzweims (May 10, 2009)

redneck_billcollector said:


> Also bumped a quail in the truck....the rest were looking at 6 turkeys and I was looking at the quail fly away. I reckon that says something bout me.



Or something about us...we are used to bumping quail.  Happens all the time


----------



## zzweims (May 10, 2009)

I'm trying to post some pics taken on ZZ Farms.  Sorry for the size.


----------



## zzweims (May 10, 2009)

Here's another...


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 10, 2009)

You should get some more pics on there zz.....


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 12, 2009)

How is it going with members?  I know some more folks were looking at the club since I joined, I am wondering has anyone committed yet?


----------



## Luke0927 (May 12, 2009)

What county are both properties in


----------



## 28gage (May 12, 2009)

You guys are very lucky to have a facility like this being planned.  If I lived anywhere near I would be cutting the check.  When I lived in Acworth I joined a club south of Atlanta that was a NSTRA club basiclly but had a bird house and several fields to use.  I was able to break out several pups because of the avalibility of the land and the birds.  Great idea, hope it works out for you.


----------



## rapid fire (May 12, 2009)

My pup is just too young this year.  I will join next year if they offer it.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 12, 2009)

Rapid fire, your pup aint gonna be too young by the time it starts getting cool.  At that age it is best to expose your pup to various types of cover and just let him look for birds.  As a matter of fact, the set up would be ideal for a 4 mo old pup to just get out and get exposed to various types of habitat and learn what types of places might hold birds. That is typically the age I would start my pup just walking the fields and piney woods and let him bump birds and explore, it builds confidence and drive.  By fall, your pup is going to be 1/2 a year old or older and this would be ideal for him.


----------



## easbell (May 12, 2009)

*Location*



Luke0927 said:


> What county are both properties in



The properties are about 10 miles apart. One is located in Southern Baldwin County the other is Northern Wilkinson County. 

About 10 - 15 miles South of Milledgeville, just off US 441.


----------



## rapid fire (May 12, 2009)

redneck_billcollector said:


> Rapid fire, your pup aint gonna be too young by the time it starts getting cool.  At that age it is best to expose your pup to various types of cover and just let him look for birds.  As a matter of fact, the set up would be ideal for a 4 mo old pup to just get out and get exposed to various types of habitat and learn what types of places might hold birds. That is typically the age I would start my pup just walking the fields and piney woods and let him bump birds and explore, it builds confidence and drive.  By fall, your pup is going to be 1/2 a year old or older and this would be ideal for him.



If I'm going to spend this kind of money though, would I not be better served just sending her to a trainer that would make sure she saw plenty of birds?  I want to train her myself, but I feel like I would do just as well planting quail and pigeons here behind the house this year.  Am I lying to myself?  Thanks, Mark


----------



## Luke0927 (May 12, 2009)

easbell said:


> The properties are about 10 miles apart. One is located in Southern Baldwin County the other is Northern Wilkinson County.
> 
> About 10 - 15 miles South of Milledgeville, just off US 441.



it looks like a nice place....if you do this next year i would like to look at it...nice to have several place to go but i just got a large tract real close to my house to go on or i would look at it for this year.  Might have to come down during the plantation season and run the dogs then.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 12, 2009)

Rapid fire:
That is good for exposure to birds, but you want to let your pup see new places and explore various cover to build confidence.  One other good thing comes from that, when you take your pup to various places it lets him know that when yall load up chances are he is going to get to play hide and seek with birds and he is all about business.  The more places you expose a pup to at an early age, the better, he learns to explore and get on out there and find birds somewhere other than the same place he always looks.  Obviously you are going to come out good with a pro trainer (most cases at least) but you are going to spend a heck of alot more money than what it cost to join for a year in this club.   You can only have so many hiding places for birds behind your house and dogs are rather smart, before you know it he will go check out all the places the birds have been hidden regardless of whether he smells them or not.  I know when I work a pup on birds I try to do it in a different place every time (at least from where I did it last) so he won't just go to past places where he has found birds.  It makes him look, and if your dog has the drive, heck, you won't want to send him off until he is around 2 (at a minimum over 1)  anyhow simply because that is when you get most bang for buck spent on training, and you do that just to finish him.  His first 2 years he is a pup just let him look for birds, and hunt over him to let him know that is what it is all about. If you have a few hundred acres behind your house of various habitat, that is another story but I don't know whether that is the case or not.


----------



## preston (May 12, 2009)

*training club*

can i get a address for both tracts so i can map quest and get distance from home? i will contacting you for a look may 27th. thanks


----------



## zzweims (May 13, 2009)

ZZ Farms is located at 184 Register Rd, Gordon GA 31031.  Blackcreek is 7 miles down the road.

RBC is right.  At this age, 'training' your pup is all about building his confidence in the great out doors.  You want to get him in as many fields and forests as you can to let him run free and explore.  Then start adding birds to the mix that he can bump and chase and eventually point.  The more fun he has WITH now, the better hunter he'll be FOR you when he's older.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 18, 2009)

Eric or Aline, do either of yall know how to post google earth photos?  I can do google earth but I don't know how to post the photos or links, everytime I try, it just takes you back to the google earth home page.


----------



## zzweims (May 22, 2009)

Sorry to take so long in answering.  I've been out of town this week.  I haven't quite mastered google earth.  Heck, I'm still trying to get the pictures out of my camera!


----------



## redneck_billcollector (May 22, 2009)

Well, I am sure you can figure it out....lol, maybe Eric can do it.  I am sure Nik can figure it out if yall can't.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 9, 2009)

Yall been getting any nibbles?  You back from china yet Aline, I might head up there if a front moves through and cools it down a little bit in the next couple of weeks.  I want you to see my new shotgun, It is a beauty.


----------



## zzweims (Jun 10, 2009)

Leaving for China on Saturday, will be gone for a week.  Birds are whistling like crazy now.  We have several established nests and should be full up of quail chicks in the coming weeks.

Bring your pup down when you can and we'll put him on birds and do some water work.  OH--and you can pick out your dove stand


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 10, 2009)

Will do.  Now you and Nik becareful over there, I don't want yall coming back spouting all that Maoist malarky.


----------



## zzweims (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi all:

I just want to say a warm welcome to our newest club member, Dr. Sammy McFaddin and his GSP Pretzel.  It is always nice to have a veterinarian on hand.  Plus, he's a licensed shooting instructor, which will definately help in my case!

We still have openings folks.  The Bobs are whistling and the hens are nesting.  We put a ton of money and work into the habitat this year.  Looks like we're headed for a good hatch.

Aline
http://zzfarms.com


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 27, 2009)

Welcome back to the US Aline, if this weather ever cools down I am gonna head on up that way soon, it is way too hot to work my lazy dog right now.


----------



## zzweims (Jun 28, 2009)

redneck_billcollector said:


> Welcome back to the US Aline, if this weather ever cools down I am gonna head on up that way soon, it is way too hot to work my lazy dog right now.



Tell me about it.  I took my dogs out for a run this morning.  They ran straight from the kennel to the house and plopped themselves down in front of the AC  That's it.  They're done for the day.


----------



## zzweims (Aug 10, 2009)

I haven't posted here in a while, but since many of our club members check this board, I wanted to let you know that I've updated the events page on my website.  The majority of the events are open to the public (don't need to be a club member to enter/attend)  But for our bird dog club members, you'll want to clear your calendars and come work your pups on the days following these events as the fields will be LOADED with birds (we release anywhere from 100-300 per day, and most of them are not shot)  Here's the schedule so far:

Oct. 10-11 BIRD DOG CHALLENGE as seen on the Outdoor Channel

Oct. 17-18 AKC Hunt Test for pointing breeds

Nov. 21-22 AKC Hunt Test for poiting breeds

Jan ? (TBA) National Bird Hunters Association Walking Field Trial


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Aug 12, 2009)

Is the first one the event you were telling me about?  Been in Fla and not on line much lately, had to chase red snapper to get over missin Ozzie.  If we aint up in the land of chedder cheeze chasing ruffs we might get up there for the first one for sure... How is Ozzie doing????


----------



## irocz2u (Aug 12, 2009)

wish  i  had   the money  to  join i  be  there


----------



## easbell (Aug 12, 2009)

The BDC event is going to be a lot of fun. It is open to everyone not just members. With the BDC format the dogs/handlers are scored rather than judged. Mainly a time to get together with other bird dog owners. Looking to have a seperate class for pointers and flushers and also one for puppies.

I am hoping to have a guy come out and set up a sporting clays course for the weekend as well as a pheasant shoot during the afternoon if we can get enough people interested.


----------



## zzweims (Aug 13, 2009)

redneck_billcollector said:


> we might get up there for the first one for sure... How is Ozzie doing????



Yep.  That's the one I was telling you about.  Ozzie would be eligible for the puppy stake (dogs under 2).  They don't have to be steady to wing and shot.  Actually, none of the dogs have to be.  They just have to hold point for 3 seconds and ideally retrieve the bird.  It doesn't have to be a perfect retrieve. 

I hear your pup is doing well.  On the first few days, he was concerned about the horses, but now he is really stretching out and hunting hard.  Last I heard he (and the other young dogs) were still having a hard time pinning down those fast running pheasant and sharpies.  Lots of false points and bump to flushes.  But they'll get it.


----------



## zzweims (Aug 16, 2009)

I'd like to welcome our newest member, Joe.  Looks like we're headed for a great season

Aline
http://zzfarms.com


----------



## zzweims (Aug 21, 2009)

I picked up some quail today and stocked the pens, if anyone wants to come on down and train dogs.


----------



## easbell (Aug 22, 2009)

Weather looks good for Mon - Wed morning. Taking the dogs out for some field work.


----------



## zzweims (Aug 24, 2009)

I have another potential new member coming by tomorrow evening around 5-ish.  Will you be around?


----------



## zzweims (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey Folks, 

the birds are abundent, the food plots are lush, and its finally cool enough for some serious dog work! 

We've signed up a few new members in recent weeks, 
and have been working the dogs.  

This morning, our newest member Frank and I had a blast 
running puppies off of horseback and then working the older dogs on quail and pigeons.

Man, do I love FALL!!!


----------



## maker4life (Sep 30, 2009)

I was hoping to get up there for the Oct. hunt test but I've got a litter coming around those same days . Is the Bird Dog Challenge event open to the public as spectators ?


----------



## zzweims (Sep 30, 2009)

maker4life said:


> I was hoping to get up there for the Oct. hunt test but I've got a litter coming around those same days . Is the Bird Dog Challenge event open to the public as spectators ?



Sure.  But don't just watch--come run a dog!!! 

The format has changed somewhat.  Go to http://gsbirddogchampionship.com for rules, info, and entry form.  It is open to anyone with a pointing or flushing dog.  You don't have to be a club member to enter.


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 1, 2009)

ZZ will they be judging SH test i thought they were?


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 1, 2009)

I had it on the books to run my pup on the JH in October,  but I had something else come up that has me tied up.  I am still going to try for one of the later tests.


----------



## John F Hughes (Oct 1, 2009)

I am coming with my half train Eng. Cockers


----------



## zzweims (Oct 3, 2009)

Luke0927 said:


> ZZ will they be judging SH test i thought they were?



Luke:

We're talking about two separate events.  The bird dog championship http://gsbirddogchampionship.com will be held Oct. 10-11 at Black Creek Plantation http://blackcreeklodge.com  It is open to both pointing and flushing breeds.

The Hunt Test will be held at ZZ Farms on Oct. 17-18.  This is where the SH test (and MH and JH) will be judged.  It is hosted by the vizsla club, but it is open to all pointing breeds.  If you want to enter your gsp in either event, I suggest that you do so soonest. All of the contact info for the hunt test can be found on the 'events' page of my website at http://zzfarms.com

I hope to see you at one or both of the events.


----------



## zzweims (Oct 22, 2009)

The vizsla hunt test was a huge success!  After the event, we let everyone in attendance run their dogs in the bird fields.  It was great to see the light bulb go on over some young, inexperienced dogs and handlers. Throughout the week, members of the Bird Dog Club of Middle Georgia came out to clean up the hundreds of quail that were released curtesy of the vizsla club.  We're having another informal get together this weekend to train dogs as there are still a few coveys out there.  If any club members or potential club members would like to join us, shoot me a pm.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Nov 22, 2009)

How did the hunt tests go this weekend?  I hope yall had better weather than we did down here.  If yall still have some birds running around left over from the tests I might come up one day this coming week...... been on wild birds some this weekend and also an afternoon last week I was able to sneak out of the office.  However, I must have walked at least a trillion miles looking for them birds.  I am gonna have to rent one of your horses to take hunting over the holidays just so's I don't drop dead somewhere in Baker County and have Tammy get a call saying they found my body covered with buzzards.  I finally broke down and got a new pair of boots so at least I can feel my feet at the end of the day.


----------



## zzweims (Nov 23, 2009)

The hunt test was a blast!  The weather was picture perfect on Saturday.  Of course, I only ran dogs on Sunday in a downpour, but Jesus picked up a leg of Senior Hunter.  Chevy was a naughty boy in Master.  Woke a dawn this morning to a ruckus.  Dang quail are whistling everywhere!  The club members need to come on down this week and pick 'em off before the hawks get to them.  We've got some MONSTER coveys out there!


----------

